# Camping Ministry



## Quatchu (Mar 16, 2011)

I was wondering how common Camping Ministry/Christian Camps are within Reformed circles. Its something i have heavily been involved in for about 6 years was assistant director at the camp for about 2 summers. Camp was were I first heard the Gospel and put my trust in Christ. I just have found very little about this within reformed groups, I was wondering if reformed folks are generally against this type of thing if so for what reasons?


----------



## he beholds (Mar 16, 2011)

Geneva College, a Reformed Presbyterian college in PA, has an outdoor ministry major. It focuses more on experiential wilderness camping rather than summer camps.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 16, 2011)

And here I was thinking this was going to be a thread about Harold Camping.


----------



## Quatchu (Mar 16, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> And here I was thinking this was going to be a thread about Harold Camping.


 
Very sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 16, 2011)

Quatchu said:


> Very sorry to disappoint you.



Actually, it's very encouraging. In fact, the ARP has its own campground in North Carolina and is very much supportive of this type of ministry. Here's more info:

Bonclarken, a Christian Conference Center in historic Flat Rock, North Carolina


----------



## Jack K (Mar 16, 2011)

When I was a boy and in the CRC, the denomination and various classes did camps. Key segments of the CRC were staunchly Reformed in those days, and it seemed to me that some of those were mostly heavily involved in the church camp scene. So, yes, church camps have been a part of Reformed circles.

Certainly, I'm not against good camps. Finding a good one can be tough. But I'm for 'em where they exist.

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------

Oh, and there's the PCA camp experience at Ridge Haven.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Mar 16, 2011)

I used to be a member of Westminster PCA in Atlanta and they have had their own camp ministry for over 50 years. I did my turn as the camp nurse a few times. Was always a joy to be there. Camp Westminster > Home


----------



## Quatchu (Mar 16, 2011)

Jack K said:


> When I was a boy and in the CRC, the denomination and various classes did camps. Key segments of the CRC were staunchly Reformed in those days, and it seemed to me that some of those were mostly heavily involved in the church camp scene. So, yes, church camps have been a part of Reformed circles.
> 
> Certainly, I'm not against good camps. Finding a good one can be tough. But I'm for 'em where they exist.



This in very interesting and encouraging. I agree its hard to find good ones especially ones that are reformed. I'm moving to Southern California in July and Im trying to find a camp that i might get involved in, but its proving to hard to find a camp that does not seem Arminian.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 16, 2011)

Every July in rural Missouri (Conway, MO0 there is a sovereign Grace Youth Camp of about 100-150 young people, mostly from Sovereign grace baptist churches and many of the kids have been home-schooled. Seems to be a profoundly impactful week or so for these young adults. A week of concentrated bible study and some games.


----------



## janimar (Mar 22, 2011)

Check out Reformed Youth Ministries. They usually only have one week or two each summer. It started with some guys from Reformed Theological Seminary - Jacksonville. I became familiar with it in the late 90's when some pastors I knew were on the board and I knew a lot of kids who went and loved it. They learned some RUF type songs and I saw their notes and the things they were learning were deep, Reformed and life changing.

Welcome | RYM | Reformed Youth Ministries


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 22, 2011)

Most summers I volunteer to cook for at least one conference at Machen,our Presbytery's camp in southwestern Virginia. They usually have at least two family camps each year, and several for various groups, like the women's retreat. After being gone for a few years, the Science Camp, for middle and high school students will be restarting this summer! I believe that the extra dose of general revelation makes the heart more open to special revelation. Even if I spend most of my time rattling pots and pans, I always come away refreshed.


----------

